# احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!



## kajo (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*** أحذر في بيتك 22 مادة خطيرة . ***


محلول البوتاس 
يشبه إلي حد كبير اللبن الحليب وهو مادة كاوية تسبب التهابا حادا في القناة الهضمية وتآكلا في الغشاء المخاطي قد يؤدى إلى انسداد في البلعوم أو قرح شديدة في المعدة لاحتوائه على هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم
وللعلم فان معظم حالات التسمم في الأطفال مصدرها هذه المادة المؤذية التي تؤدى في اغلب الأحوال إلى إعاقة مزمنة.


مواد التبيض 
تستخدم في الغسيل لتبييض الملابس وهى تحتوى على الكلور أو حمض الاكساليك مثل الكلوراكس وهى أيضا تسبب التهابا حادا في القناة الهضمية عند بلعها كما تسبب التهابا بالجلد عند التلامس 


مواد تلميع المعادن 
وهى عادة تحتوى على حمض الاكساليك وبعض المذيبات العضوية وخطرها لا يقتصر على بلعها ولكنه يمكن أيضا في التلامس عن طريق الجلد لذا يجب استخدام قفاز أو فرشاة لحماية الجسم منها 


ورنيش الأحذية
يحتوى على النيتروبنزين مع بعض الأصباغ التي يدخل في تركيبها الرصاص وغيره وزيت التربنتين ومن الممكن الإصابة بالتسمم عن طريق الجلد عند كثرة التلامس . 


المواد المطهرة والمعقمة 
مثل الفينيك والديتول والفورمالين وهذه المواد تخدع المستخدم لها برائحتها المحببة في تركيزها القليل وكثرة التعرض لهذه المواد سواء باللمس أو الاستنشاق لمدة طويلة قد يؤدى إلى حالات التسمم المزمن أو الحاد بالفينول مثل انهيار الجهاز التنفسي واحتباس البول والفشل الكلوي بالإضافة إلى الالتهابات الجلدية المعروفة والبقع البيضاء لذا يجب الحرص على تهوية المكان جيدا عند استخدام هذه المواد.


الكيروسين 
هذا السائل النفطي له تاريخه في التسمم وحالات الانتحار فمراكز السموم عادة ما تستقبل حالات عديدة للتسمم الحاد بالكيروسين خصوصا بين الأطفال في المناطق الفقيرة التي تستخدمه كوقود.


البويات 
تحتوى على أملاح الرصاص وبعض المعادن الأخرى بالإضافة إلى المذيبات العضوية والتسمم بالرصاص يعد من اخطر أنواع التسمم إذ يؤثر على الجهاز العصبي


المواد اللاصقة 
تباع هذه المواد في أنابيب صغيرة مثل أوهو - أمير وتحتوى على مذيبات عضوية شديدة الخطورة مثل الايزوسيانات وهى تؤثر على الجهاز العصبي وكذلك على الجلد ويجب عند استخدام هذه المواد تجنب استنشاق رائحتها أو ملامستها


صبغات الشعر 
تحتوى على مركبات شديدة السمية مثل أملاح الرصاص والفضة


طلاء الأظافر 
يحتوى على الأسيتون السام ويجب عدم المبالغة في استعماله وتنظيفه


الحنة السوداء 
تسببت هذه المادة في وفاة20 طفلا بالسودان لبلعها خطأ .. يجب معرفة أن الإضافات الملونة لهذه الحنة مواد سامه ألا إذا كانت من مصادر طبيعية مثل قشر البصل وغيره


الأكياس البلاستيكية السوداء 
غالبا ما تصنع من مخلفات المنازل والمستشفيات وهى إحدى مصادر التسمم والتلوث


الزجاجات الفارغة 
عبوات المنظفات الصناعية والمطهرات وزيوت التشحيم تعتبر مصدرا للتسمم إذا ما استخدمت في تعبئة المشروبات والمواد الغذائية .. ومهما بالغنا في تنظيفها


بعض الأدوية 
مثل الأسبرين والمنومات والمهدئات وأقراص الحديد يمكن أن تتحول من دواء إلى سم إذا ما زادت الجرعة عن الحد المسموح أو إذا انتهت صلاحيتها


مزيلات الشعر 
تحتوى على الباريوم الذي يؤدى التسمم به إلى عدم انتظام ضربات القلب والشلل


سم الفئران والقوارض 
يحتوى على الباريوم أو الزرنيخ والفسفور الأصفر وهذه المواد تأثيرها معروف على الكبد والأسنان وعظام الفك والدورة الدموية والجهاز العصبي


أعقاب السجائر 
عندما يعبث بها الأطفال فتصيبهم بالأنيميا الحادة وتيبس الجلد والغشاء المخاطي للفم نظرا لتركيز النيكوتين به


الأقلام الملونة والفلوماستر
يجب التأكد من أنها مكتوب عليها غير سامه


البطاريات الجافة
تحتوي على كلوريد الأمونيوم وخليط من المواد الكيماوية الظارة ويجب أبعادها عن ايدىالأطفال


علب الرذاذ الفارغة
مثل المبيدات الحشرية والبويات تحتوى على بقايا من المذيبات العضوية شديدة الاشتعال والسمية


أعواد الثقاب( الكبريت) 
يدخل في صناعتها الفسفور الأصفر السام الذي يسبب تآكل الأسنان وعظام الفك وتضخم الكبد


الألياف الصناعية والإسفنج الصناعي 
توجد بالمنازل ستائر ومراتب من هذه المواد وهى مصدر لخطر كبير إذا اشتعلت إذ ينتج عن حرقها غازات وأبخرة سامة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*

+ فعلاً مو ضوع مهم جداً يا كاجو وفى كل بيت لازم هتلاقى شىء  أو أكثر من هذه  ا لاشياء ........ميرسى للتحذير وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## kajo (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> + فعلاً مو ضوع مهم جداً يا كاجو وفى كل بيت لازم هتلاقى شىء  أو أكثر من هذه  ا لاشياء ........ميرسى للتحذير وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .



شكرا دونا على مرورك ومشاركتك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*

اشكرك يا كاجو على الموضوع

لانه مهم جدا وخطير

وياريت الكل يقروا

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## kajo (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> اشكرك يا كاجو على الموضوع
> 
> لانه مهم جدا وخطير
> 
> ...





شكرا كاندى على  مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## s&e (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*

*الف شكر فعلا روعة *


----------



## kajo (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*



s&e قال:


> *الف شكر فعلا روعة *



شكرا على مرورك وتعليقك واحذر بقى


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*

شكراااااا يا كاجو على المعلومات الحلوة دى


----------



## lousa188114 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*

اية كاجوا اقوم اسيب البيت وامشي دة انت مخلتش حاجة اللي وطلعت فيها مصيبة
بس موضوع جميل اوي 
شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*

ميرسى يا كاجو

الموضوع دة مهم فعلا و ياريت الكل يقراة علشان يخلوا بالهم

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## totty (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*

_ياااااااااااه
مهم فعلا يا كاجو
يمكن مش بناخد بالنا من الخطر ده
بس ربنا يسترها
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## kajo (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*



totty قال:


> _ياااااااااااه
> مهم فعلا يا كاجو
> يمكن مش بناخد بالنا من الخطر ده
> بس ربنا يسترها
> ...




شكرا توتى لمرورك وخلى بالك من المواد دى بقى


----------



## لوقا ظاظا (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*

شكرا علي توضيحك لنا المواد الخطيرة دي ومستنين الجديد


----------



## Ramzi (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*

ايه البلاوي دي كلها يا كاجو

دة احنا لو ببيتنا قنبلة نووية يبقى ارحم ....


----------



## kajo (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*



لوقا ظاظا قال:


> شكرا علي توضيحك لنا المواد الخطيرة دي ومستنين الجديد



شكرا لوقا على مرورك


----------



## kajo (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*



Ramzi قال:


> ايه البلاوي دي كلها يا كاجو
> 
> دة احنا لو ببيتنا قنبلة نووية يبقى ارحم ....



شكرا رمزى على مرورك 

ومتقلقش كده احسن بكتير من النووى


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*

*سلام المسيح :
اخي كاجو طيب اعمل اي دلوقتي تقدر تقولي يعني دلوقتي بعد ما اكل ابلع بأيه لو فيش فنيك ولا ورنيش ولا لما احب مثلآ اتسلي بشوية بطاريات علي الريق كده بدري قولي بقي انت كده قفلتها علي خالص 

شكرآ علي المعلومات وعلي فكرة انا بهزر انا مبشربش غير كيروسين وشوية طلاء اظافر ............ وبس*​


----------



## kajo (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*

هههههههههههههههه

بالهنا و الشفا 

لكن فى حاجات كتير تقدر تشربها 

مثلا زى الحامض النووى  خدلك كده بقين على الصبح 

تبقى اخر مزاج

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## sondos_m2006 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*

*يا نهار ابيض يا كاجو ده انا هاخلى الشقة على البلاط*


----------



## kajo (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> *يا نهار ابيض يا كاجو ده انا هاخلى الشقة على البلاط*




يعنى عايزه تقوليلى انها اصلا مش على البلاط امال على ايه الهوا ولا ايه

حاطين الفرش على ايه يعنى مش على بلاط زى الناس العاديين ؟



شكرا على مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## sondos_m2006 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*



kajo قال:


> يعنى عايزه تقوليلى انها اصلا مش على البلاط امال على ايه الهوا ولا ايه
> 
> حاطين الفرش على ايه يعنى مش على بلاط زى الناس العاديين ؟
> 
> ...



*بجد حرام عليك اللى بتعمله فيا *


----------



## girl of my lord (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*

موضوع جااامد يا كاجووووووووووو

انت شكلك علمي مش ادبي
ههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## محب للعذراء (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*

شكرا ألك على الموضوع كتير حلو و مفيد رب يحميكي


----------



## kajo (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> *بجد حرام عليك اللى بتعمله فيا *



هو انا لسه عملت حاجه


----------



## kajo (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*



dolly قال:


> موضوع جااامد يا كاجووووووووووو
> 
> انت شكلك علمي مش ادبي
> ههههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك



لا يا دولى انا ادبى

هههههههههههههههههه


بس فى تالته بعد المجموع الطين الى جه فى تانيه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك


----------



## kajo (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر فى بيتك مواد خطيره !!!!*



محب للعذراء قال:


> شكرا ألك على الموضوع كتير حلو و مفيد رب يحميكي





ميرسى محب على مرورك الجميل


----------

